# Sub-ohm Vs Flavour



## Alawhie (30/11/13)

Quick question.... You get tons of vapour from using sub-ohm setups (massive wattage), but what's the flavour like? I mean, I cant even dial up my svd to anything over 12 watts(not even close to what some guys get with sub-ohms) with any of the commercial e-liquids that I've used by now, without thinking that I just had one badly burnt braai chop. Do you mix up your own liquids in a specific way to counteract that burnt taste?


----------



## Andre (30/11/13)

Alawhie said:


> Quick question.... You get tons of vapour from using sub-ohm setups (massive wattage), but what's the flavour like? I mean, I cant even dial up my svd to anything over 12 watts(not even close to what some guys get with sub-ohms) with any of the commercial e-liquids that I've used by now, without thinking that I just had one badly burnt braai chop. Do you mix up your own liquids in a specific way to counteract that burnt taste?


You cannot go sub-ohm (below 1 ohm) on a variable wattage device for they are usually limited to minimum resistance of 1.2 ohm. To be able to go max wattage on such devices your coil must be around 1.3 ohm. High wattage on resistances from around 1.45 and higher basically cooks your juice - thus the burnt taste. Point is the lower the resistance the more power you can use without cooking the juice and one of the consequences is more vapour from the very quick, very hot heat of the coil. On mechanical mods (using safe equipment) you can go below 1 ohm to about 0.7 ohm without losing flavour and gaining throat hit. The cloud chasers typically go below 0.7 ohm and make their stock air holes bigger to compensate. This results in thick clouds, but what it does to flavour I do not know - have never gone below 0.7 ohm. I have no problem with cloud chasers, whatever it takes to stay off cigarettes. Below 0.4 ohm is danger territory - your face could get blown off if you do not know what you are doing. 
Above is my understanding, but I'm an untech so could have it totally wrong.
The higher the VG content of your juice, the bigger the clouds you can produce - so the juice plays a role as well, but you get 100% commercial VG juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alawhie (30/11/13)

Thanx for the prompt response and info Matthee. I'm aware of the fact that I can't use anything below 1.2 ohms on my svd yes. Was just wondering how the guys that go sub ohm with those massive wattage outputs, somehow manage not to cook up their fluids. I'll keep these things in mind when using the mech clones I have here. I was under the impression that 15 watts is 15 watts... whether u get it from a sub-ohm atty and 3.7v batt, or a higher resistance atty and higher voltage(from an apv). Thought that the coils would be heated up to the same temperature at 15 watts irrespective of how you got to it. You cleared that up to me now... seems I've been wrong all along then.

Problem is, I'm having difficulty in finding bats with an amp draw above at least 10A to be safe(over here in SA).
I ordered from fasttech, but unfortunately those sony 30A bats got caught up in that whole HK post commotion. Any suggestions on good bats to use on my mechs, that I wont have a prob importing or that I can get locally?


----------



## TylerD (30/11/13)

Alawhie, we are getting some 30A cells. If you jump you can still get some for an awesome price.

"Everyone will be responsible for their own shipping, this is not for the shop this is a group buy, so it's the same let say if Crafty was bringing it in you would pay him to send the stuff to you right? that's how it works I think.

 Link is up and running and you can start ordering, use freeship on the coupon code...this is ONLY for the batteries at this time.

 Here is the link again

 http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/Efest/groupbuy-efest-imr-18650-30A"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (30/11/13)

Speake to cape vapping supplies he had aws not sure if he still has. Hes also geting in some 30a batts aswellothers if you havent ordered with the group buy via skybluevaping .. not sure if its still open 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/11/13)

I use AW IMR 18650 (1600 mAh and 2000 mAh), but also not readily available locally. CVS stocks them from time to time. There is a group buy going on for Efest batteries - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/group-buys-and-co-ops.278/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (30/11/13)

The flavor is intense on my cloud chasing builds. You'll never get the flavor from mouth draw that you get from a lung inhale. Bigger the air holes - lesser flavor. My spot is usually around dual 2mm holes. At 0.3 I've had to open it up to dual 2.5 to cool it down slightly, but I do look like a walking smoke grenade.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/11/13)

RevnLucky7 said:


> The flavor is intense on my cloud chasing builds. You'll never get the flavor from mouth draw that you get from a lung inhale. Bigger the air holes - lesser flavor. My spot is usually around dual 2mm holes. At 0.3 I've had to open it up to dual 2.5 to cool it down slightly, but I do look like a walking smoke grenade.


What happens to throat hit at these ohms? So the bigger air holes is just to make the vapour less hot?


----------



## Andre (1/12/13)

Alawhie said:


> Thanx for the prompt response and info Matthee. I'm aware of the fact that I can't use anything below 1.2 ohms on my svd yes. Was just wondering how the guys that go sub ohm with those massive wattage outputs, somehow manage not to cook up their fluids. I'll keep these things in mind when using the mech clones I have here. I was under the impression that 15 watts is 15 watts... whether u get it from a sub-ohm atty and 3.7v batt, or a higher resistance atty and higher voltage(from an apv). Thought that the coils would be heated up to the same temperature at 15 watts irrespective of how you got to it. You cleared that up to me now... seems I've been wrong all along then.


Not at all, I might have it wrong. Looking at Ohm's Law/Watt's Law in practical terms. At a constant power/wattage of 15 you get the following: 0.5 ohms delivers a voltage of 2.7 and a current of 5.4, whilst 1.0 ohms delivers a voltage of 3.8 and a current of 3.8, but a resistance of 1.8 ohms seeks a voltage of 5.2 to deliver a current of just 2.8. So, seems to me too much power on too high resistance basically starts melting the coil, delivering a burnt taste. The lower the resistance the more flow/current allowed - also draining a battery faster. Watts is just the unit of electrical power, not of heat generated. Volt multiplied by current gives you the Watts. Do not for one moment think I have a fundamental understanding of this - just sounds more or less logical to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alawhie (1/12/13)

Matthee said:


> Not at all, I might have it wrong. Looking at Ohm's Law/Watt's Law in practical terms. At a constant power/wattage of 15 you get the following: 0.5 ohms delivers a voltage of 2.7 and a current of 5.4, whilst 1.0 ohms delivers a voltage of 3.8 and a current of 3.8, but a resistance of 1.8 ohms seeks a voltage of 5.2 to deliver a current of just 2.8. So, seems to me too much power on too high resistance basically starts melting the coil, delivering a burnt taste. The lower the resistance the more flow/current allowed - also draining a battery faster. Watts is just the unit of electrical power, not of heat generated. Volt multiplied by current gives you the Watts. Do not for one moment think I have a fundamental understanding of this - just sounds more or less logical to me.


 Double like on this Matthee!!! You just clarified something that I was struggling to understand regarding defibrillators!!! You should come and lecture at tygerberg med campus lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (1/12/13)

Matthee said:


> What happens to throat hit at these ohms? So the bigger air holes is just to make the vapour less hot?


 
The throat hit is harder than I get on single micro coil in a kayfun.
There's too many variables and comparing it to different atties makes no sense so I don't really know what to compare it with.

Bigger airholes = Vapor production jumps exponential and cools off / Some Flavor loss / Throat hit diminishes

So I try find a medium where I get a little of everything. At 0.8 - 1.0ohm I'll do dual 1.5mm's. Below 0.8 I'll go 2mm. Below 0.4 you'll need at the very least 2 x 2mm. I do 2 x 2.5mm


----------



## Andre (1/12/13)

RevnLucky7 said:


> The throat hit is harder than I get on single micro coil in a kayfun.
> There's too many variables and comparing it to different atties makes no sense so I don't really know what to compare it with.
> 
> Bigger airholes = Vapor production jumps exponential and cools off / Some Flavor loss / Throat hit diminishes
> ...


Thanks RL. I like my flavour and throat hit and the amount of vapour (clouds) is not important to me, so from your info seems to me I'm about right at between 0.8 to 1.0 ohm with 28g Kanthal, single coil and stock air hole. Think you mentioned somewhere that that is also more or less your day to day vaping preference. Am tempted to get a RSST just to tinker a bit.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (1/12/13)

I can't vape a genesis anymore until I get my hands on silica sleeving to put around the cable wick. Silica like ekowool just burns off flavor so much better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

